

Introducing lxcfs - pella
https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2015/02/23/introducing-lxcfs/

======
pella
"Canonical Comes Up With Its Own FUSE Filesystem For Linux Containers"

[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LXCFS-
FUS...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LXCFS-FUSE-Linux-
Containers)

------
pella
"What's LXCFS?"

[https://linuxcontainers.org/lxcfs/introduction/](https://linuxcontainers.org/lxcfs/introduction/)

